# 6'4" gator gar



## #1Garguide (Mar 5, 2013)

Got these 2 gator gar with a very happy return client. The smaller one is over 5 and the bigger one is 6'4". We had several opportunities on others. These fish got skinned and the heads Argonne be done euro style.


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats on some good gar:brew:!!


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

**** nice shooting. I am yet to break the 6'2" pb


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------

